# Samstach-Biken



## rieni (4. Juli 2003)

Hi Folks,
wie sieht denn euer aller Planung für  Morgen aus ??
NAchdem mich so ein verf***** Virus die ganze Woche mehr oder weniger an's BEtt geduebelt hatte  , muss morgen der Drahtesel ausgeführt und qequält werden. 

Schon irgendwelche Dates, Ideen, Treffpunkte ? 

cu
Rieni


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juli 2003)

Hi Rieni,

wir (=die üblichen Verdächtige) hatten Sonntag vor Tiergarten - Moritzberg - Röthenbachklamm zu biken. Wir sind aber noch auf der Suche nach Jemanden der sich beim Tiergarten gut auskennt, damit wir da noch ein paar Trails mitnehmen können.

Eine Alternative wäre eventuell der neue Tread für das "Sudfrankenbiken". Aber ich glaub die Jungs sind noch in der Findungsphase das wird wohl sch schnell nix mit ner Tour.

Wie gesagt Sonntag wäre mir lieber, da soll's lt. Wetterbericht auch trocken bleiben.

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieni (4. Juli 2003)

Hi Tom,

An Tier Moritz Klamm hat ich  auch schon  gedacht, allerdings hab ich Sonntag leider keine  Zeit.

Na da werd' ich morgen eben einsam und allein   durch die  Wälder streifen.
cu 

Rieni


----------



## Techniker (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hi Rieni,
> 
> wir (=die üblichen Verdächtige) hatten Sonntag vor Tiergarten - Moritzberg - Röthenbachklamm zu biken. Wir sind aber noch auf der Suche nach Jemanden der sich beim Tiergarten gut auskennt, damit wir da noch ein paar Trails mitnehmen können.
> ...



Hallöle, da werd ich mich doch glatt einmischen. Nur:
- wann ist Treffen?


Was die Trails anbetrifft, schau ich mich gerne mal um 
In welche Richtung darf es denn geh'n?
Hart oder kuschelig?


----------



## Techniker (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> *Hi Tom,
> 
> An Tier Moritz Klamm hat ich  auch schon  gedacht, allerdings hab ich Sonntag leider keine  Zeit.
> ...



z.Z. ist hier der Matsch am toben 
von daher
1. viel Spaß
2. wann, wo, wie? sag an, dann schmeiß ich meine Tagesplanung für heute und morgen um. (Schnellantwort erbeten)


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juli 2003)

...den merkt_p will am Sonntag eine Tour am Brombachsee fahren. 

Merkt_p-Tour 

Wäre bestimmt auch ganz nett.

Ich hab mit Nils und Wenkmann Sontag TierAlMoritz angedacht. Was meinen denn die Herren? Brombach oder Tiergarten?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Bergverehrer (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo die Herren,

ich werde die Brombach-tour mitnehmen, wenn jemand Interesse hat, ich habe da so ein super heißes "TagesTicket Plus", da könnte noch eine Person für umme mitfahren... Der zug tuckelt um 9:41 Uhr am Hbf ab, in Pleinfeld wäre man dann um 10:15 Uhr.

Morgen werden wir uns mal den Max-Ettl-gedächtnispfad zu Gemüte führen...

Viele Grüße,

Fab


----------



## rieni (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> .......... (Schnellantwort erbeten) *




Sorry for delay.....
bin gerad noch a bissi am Tiergarten rumgeeiert lecker schlammiges, suhlschraddelpistenEvent  ; drum etwas verspätete meldung. 
Werd morgen so gegen 11:00 aufbrechen entweder TierMorKla oder Richtung Kalchreuth, Hetles, Teufelstisch (wenn ich die Trails find).
Check morgen früh nochma ob wer  mit will ggf. fon via  pm, ruf dann an.
So, und nu schreit dieDusche und dann geht's ab auf Piste
Viel Spass euch allen

Rieni


----------



## rieni (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergverehrer _
> *................
> 
> Morgen werden wir uns mal den Max-Ettl-gedächtnispfad zu Gemüte führen...
> ...



Mmmh,
wär ja vielleicht auch  ne Option ; wieviel km/ hm  plant Ihr denn da zu fahren? Was fürn Gelände und  wann geht's wo los und  nehmt ihr auch "Fremde " mit (achje soviele offene Fragen...  )

Gruezi
Rieni


----------



## nils (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...den merkt_p will am Sonntag eine Tour am Brombachsee fahren.
> 
> Merkt_p-Tour
> ...




Mmmmh, schwierig.

Wär sicher auch eine ganz hübsche Tour, aber es ist doch ein ganz schönes Eck zu fahren und dann noch "technisch nicht sonderlich Anspruchsvoll" (nicht so ernst nehmen).
Auf der anderen Seite läuft einem der Tiergarten ja auch nicht davon und als Teilzeitfranke muß ma sich ja auch mal in der Gegend umschauen...

Tom, wie schauts mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit aus?

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Techniker (5. Juli 2003)

mir ist momentan wurscht, ob samstag tiergarten und sonntag noch mal.
vielleicht ruft jemand mal von euch durch,
was wirklich läuft.
ich hab keine flat und bin auch nicht dauernd zuhause (siehe zeitpungkt vom post) 
also erst mal an goudn morgn.

bitte fruft mal an, wenn wer was wo geplant hat. ich fahr übrall mit. (hauptsach die anfahrt kost nix 

bis denne 

hätte beinahe die telefonnummer vergessen
zuhause : 09 11/33 53 62
mobil      : 01 73/3 51 53 97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergverehrer (5. Juli 2003)

@rieni:

Der "Max Ettl-Gd" geht in Röthenbach a. d. P. los, ist exakt 38 km lang (mit Anfahrt von Nürnberg  werdens dann aber so ca. 55 km); zu der Piste kann ich wenig sagen, da ich letzten Sonntag nur die ersten 6 km gefahren bin, hat aber nach einer soften Variante des "Anton-Leidinger-Gd" ausgesehen (hoffe, ich beleidige jetzt niemanden!); Klartext: Wurzeln, viel Wald. Es dürften nur nicht so viele Höhenmeter sein... Aber alles ohne Gewähr!Ich war nur vom "Leidinger" so angetan, dass ich mal alle gedächtnispfade "abbiken" will.

Wir fahren gegen 16:30 Uhr Nürnberg Nordstadt los, speed wir wohl nicht allzu viel gegeben, da ich am So. ja noch nach Pleinfeld will. (Außerdem ist mein Mitbiker keine Konditionskanone und Neuling, aber psst...) Rückfahrt per Zug wird entweder 19:56 oder 20:52 von Neukirch bei Sulzbach-rosenberg sein.

Wir fahren zu zweit,  bist natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen!
Kannst einfach posten, schaue morgen nochmal auf die Site.

@Wer kommt nun eigentlich alles nach Pleinfeld mit??? 


Viele Grüße,

Fab


----------



## Bergverehrer (5. Juli 2003)

mmh, wird wohl heute nichts mit dem "Ettl", das Wetter ist mir echt zu eklig...

Aber morgen in Pleinfeld wird sicher die Sonne vom Himmel strahlen!

Greez,

FAb


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juli 2003)

Also: 
Der Nils und ich werden uns am Sonntag die Brombachsee-Tour geben.
Abfahrt in Fürth, Lange Straße (nähe Stadtgrenze) um 9:45. Treffpunkt in Pleinfeld um 11:00 Uhr vor dem Fritz Berger Campingplatz.

Ich hoffe mal, dass auf der Strecke wegen des Roth-Triathlon nichts gesperrt ist (falls jemand was drüber weiß wäre ich für eine PM oder einen Post dankbar).

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Techniker (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Also:
> Der Nils und ich werden uns am Sonntag die Brombachsee-Tour geben.
> Abfahrt in Fürth, Lange Straße (nähe Stadtgrenze) um 9:45. Treffpunkt in Pleinfeld um 11:00 Uhr vor dem Fritz Berger Campingplatz.
> ...



Hi Tom, ich hoffe, daß du mal wieder o-line bist 
Ich würde gerne mitfahren.
Daher meine Newbie-Frage:
Was passiert am Treffpunkt? Sprich:
a) Aufbocken der Bikes auf Autos? 
oder
b) Losradeln?


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Was passiert am Treffpunkt?*



Wir treffen uns





> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *a) Aufbocken der Bikes auf Autos?*



Um 9:45 Uhr in Fürth.





> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *b) Losradeln?*



Um 11 Uhr in Pleinfeld.


----------



## Techniker (5. Juli 2003)

Habt ihr eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (5. Juli 2003)

Könnte eng werden. Oder wir fahren halt zur Not mit zwei Autos, aber lieber wärs mir schon, wenn ich nicht fahren müsste...


----------



## Techniker (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Könnte eng werden. Oder wir fahren halt zur Not mit zwei Autos, aber lieber wärs mir schon, wenn ich nicht fahren müsste... *



problem ist: hab kein auto


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juli 2003)

Ich bin schon mal zu dritt mit Bikes mit meinem Golf vom Gardasse raufgefahren, aber das waren zwei Mädels mit entsprechend kleinen Bikes.

Wir könnens gern versuchen Drei Biker incl. Bikes reinzukriegen. Der Nils wurde zwar schon als Schrumpfgermane bezeichnt  aber ob das reicht kann ich nicht genau sagen. Notfalls müßte dann  Nils mit seinem Auto fahren.

Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns bei mir und probierens einfach aus. Theoretisch müßte es gehen.

TOM


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns bei mir und probierens einfach aus. Theoretisch müßte es gehen.
> 
> TOM *



Einverstanden. Dann würd ich aber mal 9:30 Uhr sagen, falls es doch nicht klappt ist nämlich auf der Autobahn max. 120 km/h angesagt...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Techniker (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Einverstanden. Dann würd ich aber mal 9:30 Uhr sagen, falls es doch nicht klappt ist nämlich auf der Autobahn max. 120 km/h angesagt...
> ...


Kurze Rückfrage:
Wo genau ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juli 2003)

Die Wegbeschreibung schick ich Dir per PM


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2003)

Dann bis morgen! Ich mach jetzt mal lecker Happa Happa mit lecker Rioja


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juli 2003)

Na dann Mahlzeit und Prost.

Bis morgen um 9:30 Uhr dann

TOM


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Juli 2003)

Salve, 

son Mist da hätt ick ja Freitag doch nochma ins Board schaun solln. Aber da sich bis dahin nüscht getan hat... Naja egal, bin Freitag und heut ein bis-Neukirchen-Anschlag-und-zurück-Training auffem 5-Flüsse-Radweg gefahren. Natürlich übelste Drückerei, aber ein paar Rennradflitzer wollten sich einfach nicht geschlagen geben. Musst ich sie halt belehren, daß ein 2.1-er-Pneu sogar schneller getreten werden kann, als ihre Asphaltmesser. 

Hoffe Eure Tour heut war vernünftig. Als ich heut mittag wieder nach Nürnberg hineinfuhr, kam doch glatt die dösige Sonne wieder raus.  War extra früh gestartet, da des so schön nach Regen aussah. Naja, dafür hat des am Freitag ordentlich geschüttet.

Gruß & bis denne


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juli 2003)

Hey Zorro,
das mit der Sonne heute tut mir leid für Dich    

Aber ich glaub Regen hatten wir sogar fürn nen Meckpommler ESK'ler genug die letzten Tage, oder.

Die Tour heute war recht nett
Guckst Du hier:
Brombachsee-Tour 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hey Zorro,
> das mit der Sonne heute tut mir leid für Dich
> 
> ...



... und wo bleiben die Bilderchen


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2003)

habt Ihr euch ja schön "Beschäftigt" wärend meiner Abwesenheit...

Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus???

Veste??? oder wollt Ihr "fremdgehen"???

Grüße

Alex/"Ex-Schinder"


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> ... und wo bleiben die Bilderchen       *



Momentan? Sind die noch auf meiner Digi-Cam.

Nur Geduld.



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus???
> 
> Veste??? oder wollt Ihr "fremdgehen"???
> ...



Kann noch nicht genau sagen ob ich dabei bin, aber ich geb mal meine Stimme für Veste ab (da ich wahrscheinlich am Freitag am Tiergarten unterwegs bin)

Warum eigentlich EX Schinder???

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Techniker (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Kann noch nicht genau sagen ob ich dabei bin, aber ich geb mal meine Stimme für Veste ab (da ich wahrscheinlich am Freitag am Tiergarten unterwegs bin)
> ...



D.h. am Freitag Tiergarten?
Ich bin dabei!
(Warum wohl?)


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Warum eigentlich EX Schinder???
> 
> Grüße
> TOM *



Weil ich mir den Namen aufgrund meiner Leistungen in Darmstadt erst wieder verdienen muß...außerdem muß ich mit meinem KNie etwas langsamer treten - und der Name setzt mich zu sehr unter "Leistungsdruck"...

Alex


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Juli 2003)

@ all-mountain: wann und wo am freitag??
würde gern mitfahren,kann ja aber erst abends.

@ alti: ich schweige wie ein grab 


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ all-mountain: wann und wo am freitag??
> würde gern mitfahren,kann ja aber erst abends.gruß alex *



Sorry Beelze, Sorry Techniker,
aber das ist die Veranstaltung "DATEV-Mitarbeiter" fahren mit dem MTB zum Betriebsfest nach Neumarkt...
Da hat tatsächlich ein Kollege die Idee gehabt in ca. 4 Stunden über den AL-Weg, die Röthenbachklamm und irgendwie Gelb-Strich nach Neumarkt quer durch den Wald zu biken. Witzige Idee finde ich. 
Start ist aber schon um 13:00, Ihr könntet Euch höchstens mit reinschmuggeln und so tun als arbeitet Ihr in der DATEV 



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> [BWeil ich mir den Namen aufgrund meiner Leistungen in Darmstadt erst wieder verdienen muß...außerdem muß ich mit meinem KNie etwas langsamer treten - und der Name setzt mich zu sehr unter "Leistungsdruck"...
> 
> Alex[/B]



Eine Runde Mitleid , aber, wenn Du uns das nächstemal quer durch den Füther Stadtwald gejagt und alle plattgeschunden hast, darfst Du Dich wieder Schinder nennen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Juli 2003)

@ tom: da möchte ich aber nicht wissen wie ihr von neumarkt wieder heimkommt 


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ tom: da möchte ich aber nicht wissen wie ihr von neumarkt wieder heimkommt
> 
> gruß alex *


@Beelze
Schon organisiert Ein Kollege nimmt mich incl. Bike in meinem Auto wieder mit nach Hause.
Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> @Beelze
> Schon organisiert Ein Kollege nimmt mich incl. Bike in meinem Auto wieder mit nach Hause.
> ...



aha, wenn ich mich reinschmuggle, um hinzufahren, komm ich aber nich wieder heim. so so also denkst du. 
ich brauch aber jemanden, der mich heinträgt


----------

